# Starting Homestead From Scratch in VT



## dltasig7 (Feb 5, 2015)

The wife and I are beginning to explore the start (or continuation) of a Homestead. We are sure it will be in Vermont. (Maybe some of you saw my other post asking about the viability of this?) We are just waiting until the last one is out of high school. 7 years is far enough out in the future that we can't forsee if what we buy will end up completely undeveloped land or property that someone has started to - or fully - improved.

We aren't wanting to know IF we should make the move, but what we'll encounter WHEN we do.

In the mean time we're adding to our volume of knowledge about day-to-day homesteading, but will also need to know what we'll face as far as water supply, sewage disposal, general (statewide) building codes, utility connection, etc. to be prepared in advance for what we'll need to have saved and what our options are.

I realize that there are a slew of_ local _building codes, etc., to comply with, but in general, how does the zoning/regulation of undeveloped land stand, and how does Vermont look upon new construction amenities such as those I've listed above? How hard is it be to get zoning changed from vacant to farm/residential/homestead?

Thanks!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Well when I went to Vermont.gov they said they were updating the site. Lets hope they get it done in less than 7 years. 

In the meantime have you thought about raised beds or a container garden. Maybe you could practice up on your growing and canning skills.


----------



## dltasig7 (Feb 5, 2015)

mreynolds said:


> Well when I went to Vermont.gov they said they were updating the site. Lets hope they get it done in less than 7 years.
> 
> In the meantime have you thought about raised beds or a container garden. Maybe you could practice up on your growing and canning skills.


Thanks mreynolds! That's what I found too. I'm gathering that code enforcement is rather loose, especially in the hinterland. If we end up saving too much, oh well, I guess I can get a few more guns, a bigger tractor and a second draft horse - LOL!

As far as the canning, definitely. I've only dabbled in jam. Growing wise, I was raised by a father who worked in a nursery and showed me everything from seed and seedling to tree and shrub maintenance, right up to grafting. (Having said that, I do need to learn seed saving and more about heirloom veggies.)

I'll spend that time learning about beekeeping (and electric fencing for bears), preserving meat and husbandry.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

You need to figure out where you will settle, then go to the counties involved to find the codes (if any) every town/county is different unless they use uniform code. Federal and State mandated are the same, usually wells and septic. Land use is local or they bow to State depending on local involvement. Building permit/development usually depends on if the ground will perk OR how much you want to spend on waste disposal. Loans on land/build will usually depend on how much water flow/availability....James


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I would suggest you don't close your mind to the possibility of buying an existing place. Sounds like you want to get bare land and start from scratch. It might be different in 7 years, but right now, around here anyway, you can buy an existing house on land with improvements for a lot less money than what it would cost to build from scratch. In some cases, even cheaper than the vacant land.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

dltasig7 said:


> Thanks mreynolds! That's what I found too. I'm gathering that code enforcement is rather loose, especially in the hinterland. If we end up saving too much, oh well, I guess I can get a few more guns, a bigger tractor and a second draft horse - LOL!
> 
> As far as the canning, definitely. I've only dabbled in jam. Growing wise, I was raised by a father who worked in a nursery and showed me everything from seed and seedling to tree and shrub maintenance, right up to grafting. (Having said that, I do need to learn seed saving and more about heirloom veggies.)
> 
> I'll spend that time learning about beekeeping (and electric fencing for bears), preserving meat and husbandry.


Well the canning is new to me. As a kid my mother did all that and we brought it to her. We did the shelling, pealing and shucking but she wouldn't let anyone in her kitchen to help can. She was a demon with those jars. Still is but on a smaller scale. She told me she might let me see what she does this year lol.


----------



## dltasig7 (Feb 5, 2015)

MO_cows said:


> I would suggest you don't close your mind to the possibility of buying an existing place. Sounds like you want to get bare land and start from scratch. It might be different in 7 years, but right now, around here anyway, you can buy an existing house on land with improvements for a lot less money than what it would cost to build from scratch. In some cases, even cheaper than the vacant land.


Thanks. We won't. I can do just about anything a house would need (with the exception of HVAC and electric but I have time to learn that too.) If there was a furnace, we'd take it out of service in favor of wood anyway.


----------



## Ravine (Jun 1, 2015)

I've lived in VT for the last 5 years, and I'm just starting my own homesteading project, but I can fill you in on a few things here.

First, Everything in Vermont is expensive - taxes, gas, food etc. Do not underestimate this. Chittenden County is the most expensive area (Burlington area). 

Secondly, There is no Building code enforcement in Vermont, except large cities like Burlington and Montpelier, etc. What almost every town does have, are zoning bylaws and a zoning administrator - they require you to get a "zoning permit" (not a building permit) to build a home - and they will be looking for administrative things - does the home meet the proper setback from the front and side lot lines, etc. and of course, they will not issue you a permit until you have a septic system designed and permitted by the state (the state issues wastewater discharge permits). Other than that, you are pretty much on your own - you can do your own electrical/plumbing and other trades too. Whatever town you are interested in, go to the town website and you should be able to download the latest copy of the zoning regulations - each town has different zoning districts with different rules (village, rural, mountain, etc) and there may be more than one zoning district that applies to a piece of property (such as a special flood hazard overlay district).

Do you have any ideas what and where you want to build?

- Jeff


----------



## dltasig7 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ravine said:


> Do you have any ideas what and where you want to build?
> 
> - Jeff


Sorry Jeff, been away a while. Just got back from a week of camping in Groton as a matter of fact.

...That will depend on where the wife (11 years younger) and perhaps I can find work within an hour's drive (on summer roads.)

We don't want to live in a city large town. (Taxes, etc. will be a factor.)

If we buy existing, we'll take what we get. If we build we want a cabin (maybe from our own materials and definitely from our own sweat.)


----------



## dltasig7 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ravine said:


> I've lived in VT for the last 5 years
> - Jeff



Where if I might ask?

Todd.


----------



## dltasig7 (Feb 5, 2015)

We've always enjoyed VERY inexpensive, exhaustively thorough employer provided Health and Dental Insurance.

What is it like for Vermonter's who opt out of employer Health Insurance due to high premiums - or for Homesteaders who don't have an employer?

THANKS!


----------



## Ravine (Jun 1, 2015)

I lived in Essex Junction, Jericho, Underhill and now near Waterbury.

I'm not sure about health insurance as I haven't been able to afford it for the last 5 years. As a small business owner I get hammered on health insurance, so we gave it up and put the money towards a real health plan (healthy food).

Cabin - this is what I'm doing. I just bought a little 1 acre piece of land on a dead end on a brook, but 10-15 minutes from a good sized town and the interstate.


----------



## dltasig7 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ravine said:


> I lived in Essex Junction, Jericho, Underhill and now near Waterbury.
> 
> I'm not sure about health insurance as I haven't been able to afford it for the last 5 years. As a small business owner I get hammered on health insurance, so we gave it up and put the money towards a real health plan (healthy food).
> 
> Cabin - this is what I'm doing. I just bought a little 1 acre piece of land on a dead end on a brook, but 10-15 minutes from a good sized town and the interstate.


Jeff,

I finally looked up where you've lived/gone on a map (first three essentially suburbs of the largest city in the 2nd most expensive property tax county) to Waterbury (the 6th most expensive tax county)

The more we talk about it, the more we think we'll look for an existing house on property. They only restriction will be the availability of a primary care phys so that when we're old, we don't have to drive an hour or so for an appointment.

I'll most likely stay home to care for the property and any animals and hunt and grow food. We feel subsistence and independence have to come first before we try to create and sell abundance.

We're not opposed to a long drive to work for my wife or for some supplies, but medical care is a concern. We are both on maintenance drugs that although they're generic now, are nonetheless expensive without health insurance.

This year we're in Elmore State Park on our 7-8 year quest for a place to settle in Vermont after our daughter finishes school in NY. (Last year Stillwater State Park in Groton.)

We'll be up in a couple of weeks!

Todd.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> She told me she might let me see what she does this year lol.


Yeah, good luck with that. For years I tried to get my mother to teach me her fried chicken. Best fried chicken I've ever eaten anywhere. She said, "I'll make you fried chicken any time you want me to!" Yeah, she took that to the grave with her.


----------



## Ravine (Jun 1, 2015)

Cool have fun at Elmore. That's a decent area and not too far from me. Morrisville is a decent sized town where you'll be able to find Dr.'s probably a clinic, groceries etc. Just be advised its nickname is MoVegas, LOL.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

A bit off topic, but why wait for the kids to leave? Kids will respond so well to a rural farm life, and I feel they will gain from it so much. Just a though more on the WHEN, than the how and where.

No place like a farm to have and raise kids!


----------



## dltasig7 (Feb 5, 2015)

farmerDale said:


> A bit off topic, but why wait for the kids to leave? Kids will respond so well to a rural farm life, and I feel they will gain from it so much. Just a though more on the WHEN, than the how and where.
> 
> No place like a farm to have and raise kids!


Agreed! We have three kids. My son, and my wife's son and daughter. The boys graduate next June. My step-daughter's father would never agree to letting us leave the state with her. (Their agreement even says that if going out of the county, the other has to be notified.)


----------

